# Has anyone here worked with Crescendo?



## Jake Johnson (May 5, 2020)

I have Notion, but it, like other notation programs, will not let me enter lyrics before the melody. Searching in Google for a notation program that allows one to enter lyrics first, I could only find Crescendo: https://www.nch.com.au/notation/index.html

I know--the interface looks older, it seems to be for a more general audience, and the low price naturally leads one to suspect that it is less than ideal. On the other hand, it offers most of the essential abilities, including playback through a vsti. I've downloaded the demo, and it has a clean interface, and everything appears to be fine for my purposes--I'm a "singer songwriter" who doesn't need to write a score. My question is really:

Has anyone used this program at one time, but found that it had limitations that only became apparent after some time? 

Or: does anyone know of other notation programs that allow one to enter lyrics first? None of the major programs (Notion, Sibelius, Dorico, Finale, etc) do.


----------



## JJP (May 5, 2020)

Finale lets you enter the lyrics in a separate window and then click assign them to the notes. I usually edit lyrics in a text editor, paste into Finale, then enter the notation and assign the lyrics to the notes.

IIRC Sibelius allows a similar workflow.


----------

